# a hello from a hognose



## fishbird (7 mo ago)

Heyho,

I'm trying this as a little introduction since I figured it's time I actually post something.

This is him: Linguini
He's a very huffy little man.

(hopefully I did the upload correctly - otherwise I'll learn how to delete a thread, hah)

edit: whoops. this was supposed to go to the pictures XD hmmm


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice hoggie!


----------



## TaraMaiden (7 mo ago)

I used to own a female hognose; she was beautiful, friendly and had masses of character. Sadly, she became egg-bound and in spite of my wonderful vet's best efforts, they were unable to help her, and eventually she died. I was devastated. Heartbroken. I still miss her...


----------



## fishbird (7 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Very nice hoggie!


 he is! 
even when he threatens me as soon as i enter the room XD


----------



## fishbird (7 mo ago)

TaraMaiden said:


> I used to own a female hognose; she was beautiful, friendly and had masses of character. Sadly, she became egg-bound and in spite of my wonderful vet's best efforts, they were unable to help her, and eventually she died. I was devastated. Heartbroken. I still miss her...


oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I lost one of my canaries to the same thing a few years ago


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

How long have you had this particular hognose? Maybe he does not fully trust you yet, so he gets snappy. But other than that, amazing snake. Take good care of him!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Buttersballpython said:


> How long have you had this particular hognose? Maybe he does not fully trust you yet, so he gets snappy. But other than that, amazing snake. Take good care of him!


Snakes don't trust people. They don't have the intellectual ability to do so. They are wild animals, even if captive bred.


----------

